# SSD for Gigabyte GA-H81M-S LGA 1150 Ultra Durable Motherboard



## vindance1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello Friends,

I need to purchase an SSD for "Gigabyte GA-H81M-S LGA 1150 Ultra Durable Motherboard"
GA-H81M-S (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

Please suggest me something cheap and durable.

Thank you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2019)

That doesn't supports m.2 drives. Get Crucial MX500 at least 250GB. Don't get BX500 or dram free drives.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 10, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That doesn't supports m.2 drives. Get Crucial MX500 at least 250GB. Don't get BX500 or dram free drives.


Hi thanks for the suggestion. I have to purchase it online. can you please provide me a link. I need to make it my bootable drive with windows 7 OS. No other storage required.

Are m.2 drives better? Sorry I am a novice.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Hi thanks for the suggestion. I have to purchase it online. can you please provide me a link. I need to make it my bootable drive with windows 7 OS. No other storage required.
> 
> Are m.2 drives better? Sorry I am a novice.


Buy CRUCIAL MX500 500GB at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in
4.8k

Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5 inch 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 - in India
3.2k

M.2 nvme drives are better but your motherboard doesn't supports them.
BTW, don't install windows 7.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 10, 2019)

+1 to Crucial MX500. For something bit cheaper, look at Kingston A400:
KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 480GB (SA400S37-480G)

3.8k for 480GB & 2.2k for 240GB, 200 extra at amazon


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Guys thank yo so much for your response. I am thinking of going with one of the below: Please help me in finalizing....

WESTERN DIGITAL INTERNAL SSD 240GB GREEN (WDS240G2G0A)
or
Buy CRUCIAL MX500 500GB at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in

My only purpose is to store OS on this drive. I have other external drives for my data. Also I am not much bothered about the performance. The durability of the product is my main concern.

Thank you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 11, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Guys thank yo so much for your response. I am thinking of going with one of the below: Please help me in finalizing....
> 
> WESTERN DIGITAL INTERNAL SSD 240GB GREEN (WDS240G2G0A)
> or
> ...


No, don't buy WD Green. As Goku said earlier, avoid DRAM less SSDs, it is one of those.

Crucial MX500, WD Blue & Samsung 860 Evo are like the top 2.5" SSDs, with MX500 being cheaper than other 2 in India. If you want something cheaper, Kingston A400 is the best among entry-level choices.
UserBenchmark: Kingston A400 vs WD Green (2016)
UserBenchmark: Crucial MX500 vs Kingston A400

For just storing OS, 240GB is plenty. My laptop's OS drive has used 124GB until now & in my previous laptop, I used to store OS + 1 game in 250GB SSD.
KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 240GB (SA400S37-240G)


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Guys thank you so much for your help. I have ordered "Crucial MX500":
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B0786QNS9B/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
ordered through amazon as they have cash on delivery, return policy is easy. price was rs 150 more though...


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy CRUCIAL MX500 500GB at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in
> 4.8k
> 
> Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5 inch 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 - in India
> ...



Hi, why not to install win 7? which OS is better.... i only browse net and watch movies....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Hi, why not to install win 7? which OS is better.... i only browse net and watch movies....


Windows 7 End of Support - Microsoft 365



> If you continue to use Windows 7 after support has ended on January 14, 2020, your PC will still work, but it may become more vulnerable to security risks.


Don't put yourself in risk. If you aren't using a licensed version of Windows 7, get Windows 10 LTSC (@whitestar_999 is using it IIRC) and use it instead of normal windows 10.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 12, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Hi, why not to install win 7? which OS is better.... i only browse net and watch movies....


Win10 is the best Windows OS right now, like it or not. It is better optimized for latest software & hardware, like SSD TRIM support isn't enabled by default for some SSDs in Win7 & you need to manually turn it on, no such hassle in Win10.

If you have a genuine Win7 or Win8/8.1 license, you can still upgrade to Win10 for free:
Here's how you can still get a free Windows 10 upgrade | ZDNet


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately i dont have anything licensed. I will try to find a pirated version of win 10.

Will update when my SSD arrives. Thank all.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> I will try to find a pirated version of win 10.



Nobody does that anymore. Get it from Microsoft officially and use it without activation. Better option would be to get LTSC variant.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Thanks guys. Unfortunately i dont have anything licensed. I will try to find a pirated version of win 10.
> 
> Will update when my SSD arrives. Thank all.


You can also use win 10 in forever trial mode,only restriction being no customization options(like changing wallpapers,windows theme colors,logon screen pic etc). Also you can easily "ahem activate win 7 ultimate" & then upgrade it to win 10 pro for free(MS doesn't care how you activate win 7 as long as you upgrade to win 10). If you want to try LTSC then PM me for details.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Thanks guys. Unfortunately i dont have anything licensed. _I will try to find a pirated version of win 10._
> 
> Will update when my SSD arrives. Thank all.



Comment of the year


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 14, 2019)

topgear said:


> Comment of the year


I know I am very smart. Few people recognize my talent. Thank you.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Guys I got my SSD today. Thank you all. I will do the installation today. Will update.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Guys you all are the best. I got my system up and running today. OS windows 10 installed (Home use no installation key). The total process took just 30 minutes. Will finish other software installation today.

Thank you all.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 17, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> I know I am very smart. Few people recognize my talent. Thank you.


And sorry if I have offended anyone. I was just trying to be humorous. Unfortunately I am not good at it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 17, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Guys you all are the best. I got my system up and running today. OS windows 10 installed (Home use no installation key). The total process took just 30 minutes. Will finish other software installation today.
> 
> Thank you all.


Welcome to SSD life


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi Friends, 

Please help me out with 1 more thing. I am using following motherboard "GA-H81M-S (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global"

Storage Interface
Chipset:

2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0~SATA3 1)
2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2 2~SATA2 3)
Currently I have connected 1 SSD and 1 HDD (WD Green 1 TB) in it.

I need 1 more HDD (4 TB) to add in this. Will the MB support it? If yes which one should I buy?

Thank you.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi Friends,

Please help me out. I am using following motherboard "GA-H81M-S (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global"

Storage Interface
Chipset:

2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0~SATA3 1)
2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2 2~SATA2 3)
Currently I have connected 1 SSD (Crucial MX500) and 1 HDD (WD Green 1 TB) in it.

I need 1 more HDD (4 TB) to add in this. Will the MB support it? If yes which one is most durable to buy?

Thank you.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 28, 2019)

after using many brands, i am of the opinion that at present no hdd is most durable. if you are lucky, it may last for 5-6 years or more.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes,buy seagate Buy Seagate Barracuda 4TB 5400 RPM (ST4000DM004) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2019)

vindance1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please help me out. I am using following motherboard "GA-H81M-S (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global"
> 
> ...


HDDs are fine for SATA 2 ports, only good SSDs can utilize SATA 3 bandwidth to the fullest.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thank you guys. I will go with the suggested option.

This forum is really boon for novice like me.


----------

